# Today we said goodbye



## equine24

I'm grateful for the 28 years he was in my life.
I was keeping it together just fine until my said on the way home from the barn "look mommy, the clouds in heaven are making a big grassy field for Ali."

Ali
4/1979 - 11/23/13


----------



## tinyliny

out of the mouths of babes. maybe it's true.


----------



## wdblevin

equine24, I am so sorry about your loss.

Donna


----------



## Ridepainfree

It is always hard, they get into our hearts. Do you want to tell us more because we are all your friends and would love to hear about your beloved partner. If you had this horse for 28 years, that is amazing. All our hearts go out to you and we are all here for you. We are all saying prayers and sending hugs.


----------



## amberly

I'm so sorry for you loss, I am sure he meant so much to you in your life. It's always hard to let them go, but just remember they will forever be in your heart. 
horses really do leave hoofprints on our hearts.


----------



## flytobecat

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## thetempest89

I'm sorry you had to make the tough decision.

least he's in peace now.


----------



## MissingStar

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Speed Racer

Equine24, thank you for giving him this last gift. He was in pain and failing, and you put aside your own wants for his needs. That is the mark of a true horse person.

My deepest condolences on your loss. I'd love to hear your boy's life story when you feel up to sharing it. I'm sure you have a lot of stories to tell after 28 years of ownership.

Godspeed, good horse. You're young again and running free.


----------



## Zexious

I'm so sorry for your loss. It can't be easy, I'm sure.

You're in my thoughts, and know I'm always here if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## egrogan

So sorry for your loss. It's amazing he shared virtually his whole life with you- can we all be so lucky as to be surrounded by the people who love us when we go.


----------



## equine24

Wow its almost a week already. I want to thank everyone for the support, I did not realize what a void he left in my heart. Without thinking I was getting ready to go feed on Wednesday night, I think it took everything my husband had to stop me. Well my house is really clean, Its weird how much time I have on my hands. But its weird, I feel more at peace then sad. I feel he stayed around the last week or so for me, he knew I needed just a little more time. I still have a lock of his tail in my truck and I don't know what to do with it. I guess that will occupy me for a few days.


----------



## Reckyroo

So sorry for you but glad you have your memories. I''m in the UK and my friend lost her 7yo to colic last week. She had him pts and textd me as she was saying her goodbyes. I told her to bring some of his tail as I have recently had bracelets made for gifts from my horse and foals tails. She's now having a bracelet made for each of the family as a last gift from her horse. Maybe you could do the same so you always have him close xxxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga

I just read this thread and tears started streaming down my cheeks immediately. I also lost a horse that I had, had for 24 years. I am so happy that you are feeling peace now. The happy memories get us through the hard times and in 28 years with your beloved friend, you made many memories to enjoy. I hope your guy is enjoying his lovely grass field made especially for him in heaven.


----------



## Zexious

Maybe you could have the lock of his tail woven into a bracelet?

Hang in there, friend. ):


----------



## Samstead

so sorry for your loss, I'd have lost it as soon as a kid said something like that too. Kids are so tuned into that kind of thing it's really sweet and encouraging a few years ago my friends dog had to be PTS and his little brother came up to me and said "Hazel is a fairy now", made me tear up. Ali will be waiting for you across the bridge, until then he will be running through big open fields and eating as much as he desires. RIP Ali.


----------



## Samstead

Zexious said:


> Maybe you could have the lock of his tail woven into a bracelet?
> 
> Hang in there, friend. ):


great idea! 
here are a couple links...
Tail Spin Bracelets - Horse Hair Bracelets and Horse Hair Necklaces - Custom Horse Hair Jewelry
How to Make a Horse Hair Bracelet: 8 Steps - wikiHow


----------



## equine24

*Missing my Horse*

I feel weird having no horse. Like lost or something. I was looking at this picture today, its when my son was 3 and I pulled my horse out of retirement and he took grand for his division (leadline). I was so nervous about how my horse was going to be, and he couldn't be any more careful and good if he tried. I think he liked doing a few shows. At the time my horse was 30. I have had him for almost 29 years. Its the only horse I have ever ridden in that time. I had him since I was in high school, and then I met my husband at a horse show, and I saved him from a barn fire. God the life we had together. The things we have been through. I just wanted to share.


----------



## Walkamile

I'm so sorry for your loss. He looked like a wonderful gentleman with your son on him. Those of us that have had a horse like that in our lives realize, often after they are no longer with us, how truly amazing they really were. Give yourself time, and who knows, there maybe another waiting for you to find him.

Take care,
Tess


----------



## SEAmom

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a handsome horse he was. It can be such a difficult choice to make. You showed him just how loved he truly is by letting him have peace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

